# Cuddliest pets?



## Felix

Hello everyone  So I can tell right off the bat a lot of you are probably just going to say rats, as after all this is a rat forum. But I was curious as to in your experience, which pets have been the cuddliest for you? Not just cute, but cuddly--who will snuggle on your lap, let you pet them, and if applicable, travel with you on your shoulder :3 

I'm asking this out of general curiosity but also for any future pet purposes. I love my rats (even if they are too hyper to cuddle!) but can never seem to find information about this on the internet from actual reliable sources.

*Please feel free to reply in addition to voting in the poll! *Especially if the cuddliest pet somehow wasn't mentioned in my poll (I wanted to feature sugar gliders, but could only have 10 options). Commenting provides a lot of extra insight and you never know, maybe this thread could help others out too


----------



## Muzza

Hi  so every dog I have ever owned has been really cuddly and lots of dogs like the attention. 

SOME cats are cuddly. It depends on their personality. I find that the cuddlier cats are the ones who actually respond to their name.

Lots of rats are very cuddly, but again, it can depend on their personality and in se cases their age. Lots of young rats are always on the go and want to explore everything.

From my experience, a rabbit is very neutral. I've never had a rabbit actually hop, buy itself into my lap. You can, however, pick rabbits up and sit them on your lap and they'll quite contently sit there and let you pat it. But I do find it's very hard to tell if a rabbit is happy or not. I find them to be very neautral animals. I wouldn't necessarily say they are unhappy, but I wouldn't say they're too fussed most of the time haha.

Hamsters aren't even allowed in my country, I've never seen one in person, but I have heard they aren't as friendly as rats, guinea pigs and rabbits.

I wouldn't call birds cuddly, but they will sit on your shoulder and groom you, similar to a rat. They can be a bit grouchy though. Funny story, I used to have a bird and once he decided to perch on the top of my head (they like to sit on your head) and his claws got tangled up in my hair and when he decided he wanted to move, he started screeching and attacking my scalp, angry because he was stuck. He would also in lip my dad's ear ring and then put it back together and in lip it again and put it back together etc etc

The rest, I can't really comment on because I don't know much about them


----------



## Muzza

Oh god, auto correct was real in that post.
In some cases*
By itself*
Unclip his ear ring* lol


----------



## mnyablonski

I agree some cats are cuddle but it depends on their personalities but my two male cats are the most attention seeking cuddliest love bugs i've ever seen in any animal. My boys sleep with me they follow me around the house and get upset when they can't go into a room that I am in. They will jump off things just so I will hold them while i'm walking around doing things. They are honestly worse than children. But they are sweethearts and i love them for how attached and cuddly they are. On the other hand my female is not cuddly at all though she doesn't like to be held or carried and rarely sleeps with me and if she does its at the foot of the bed not on top of me like with the boys, but when the mood hits her she can be very loving


----------



## JAnimal

My cat is very cuddly. My dog is cuddly but she is too big to fit on my lap. My rats are sort of cuddly. They will sit on my lap for 30 sec and then run somewhere else. My hamster was very nice and she didn't bite surprisingly. But, she wasn't cuddly. I have always wondered about Guinea pigs.


----------



## LovedeLitu

My dog is pretty cuddly..according to your standards. He will snuggle on my lap, and let me pet him.
Yes, I have tried to piggy back him..but he almost fell, so yeh. 
I like squishing his face.


----------



## moonkissed

I think dog. I mean almost every dog, there are some exceptions ofcourse, but by far most dogs want to be with/near you all the time. My one dog is like a magnet to an open lap. I have been around dogs my entire life and for the most part all dogs want to cuddle and be with people. Obviously look into breeds as some are a bit more loners. But most will want to cuddle you.

Cats are actually my favorite animal  I am a huge cat person. I have 7 of them! I have always had alot of cats my entire life. Some cats are omg snuggle 24/7 and some never want to be touched. But I find most cats want to cuddle but it is on their conditions. All of my cats but one (who was a feral foster failure) bugs me all the time, sleeps with me, gets in my lap, etc... I have some hella needy cats but they are ok off sleeping in a dark corner or a patch of sunlight alone often too.

If compared to dogs/cats then I would not consider rats cuddly. They are just so active. In older age they calm down a bit and there are ofcourse actually very many exceptions that will snuggle with people. But over all? I don't feel that way. I mean my rats will come to me, sit on me, love me, bathe me, but it just doesn't scream cuddly to me. IDK if I am explaining it right lol



> I have always wondered about Guinea pigs


Many guinea pigs will lay with people calmly. But I would not consider it cuddly. By far most guinea pigs are a more watch me but don't hold/snuggle me pet. 

All of the other animals listed are not really cuddly either. Ofcourse there will always be exceptions. But if you are going into it looking for a cuddly pet, I would not suggest any of them because it is far likely that you will not find that.


----------



## Zanie

My dogs... not going to sit on my shoulder *lol* but try to take a step without having their faces in your lap 

I guess my cats are pretty cuddly too... and my horse (he likes to rest his head in my arms). One rabbit I had was super cuddly.. but not everyone.

For the rats.. they're among the more social pets. Most of them are not very cuddly, but both Zanie and Niftie will stay on my shoulder and get small rubs. They're all friendly.

Also had gerbils, birds, snake, ferret, experienced a pet pig (my brother had one when he visited me for a while), turtoise, chicken, quail.... never hamster or guineapig though. But I think I'll just stick to rats now (apart the other pets I already have) though I am curious about mice someday.


----------



## Kelsbels

My cats when they were still alive were very cuddly. They looveeed to pile up on my lap or cuddle with me while in bed. They were so loving and friendly. That was their personalities of course! 

My dogs (parent's dogs) are very friendly and love being with you. They're both medium sized dogs. One likes to sit on your lap and she wants to be held like a baby. She is bigger than she thinks she is and she loves to fart when doing this!

My rats like to cuddle around my neck and they've been very sweet! Since they're still young they been constantly on the move.

I'd say cats are more cuddly in the end, though it depends on their personality.


----------



## mimsy

If you mean so cuddly that it's pressed against neck all the time and won't ever leave, and can follow you through flight...I would say my conure. Love her, but even using the restroom I can see her face under the door mumbling about me being in there.

My husband says I'm confused, the birds are stalkerish, not really cuddly. He says cuddly was our skunk, who would climb up on the bed with us and actually put his little arms around my neck and hug.

For real, it depends on the animal. Dogs can be cuddly, cats can be cuddly. My pit bull is pretty cuddly. My rabbit is pretty cuddly, doesn't like to be held, but wants to sit in my lap and get pets a lot.


----------



## Felix

Zanie said:


> Also had gerbils, birds, snake, ferret, experienced a pet pig (my brother had one when he visited me for a while), turtoise, chicken, quail.... never hamster or guineapig though. But I think I'll just stick to rats now (apart the other pets I already have) though I am curious about mice someday.


 Interesting! What was the pet pig like? 



mimsy said:


> My husband says I'm confused, the birds are stalkerish, not really cuddly. He says cuddly was our skunk, who would climb up on the bed with us and actually put his little arms around my neck and hug.


 That sounds awesome, I should have had skunks on the list! What are pet skunks like?  Are they able to be housebroken (littertrained) like rats? Do they roam the house or live in cage or both?


----------



## Felix

moonkissed said:


> I would not consider rats cuddly. They are just so active. In older age they calm down a bit and there are ofcourse actually very many exceptions that will snuggle with people. But over all? I don't feel that way.





Muzza said:


> Lots of rats are very cuddly, but again, it can depend on their personality and in some cases their age. Lots of young rats are always on the go and want to explore everything.





Zanie said:


> For the rats.. they're among the more social pets. Most of them are not very cuddly, but both Zanie and Niftie will stay on my shoulder and get small rubs. They're all friendly.


And hence my confusion/curiosity, as I am constantly seeing polar opposite things about pet rats with the cuddliness aspect..


----------



## mimsy

Skunks are potty trained and should not be caged. You could set up a dog pen if you needed to, but that is about the most you'd want to do for caging. Our's just roamed and had a big cat house that he slept in when wanting alone time, otherwise he climbed on our bed and usually slept between me and my hubby or if it was cold he'd lay up next to heater.

They require a lot of research though-they are not common so you really want to know a lot about them before even thinking about them as a pet.


----------



## moonkissed

Felix said:


> And hence my confusion/curiosity, as I am constantly seeing polar opposite things about pet rats with the cuddliness aspect..


I think it might just be that people have a different definition of cuddly maybe?

(I am making up numbers) but lets say out of 100 rats, 1 will be just a huge lap rat that always is sleeping in your lap and wanting to be pet. So IMO you wouldn't consider rats overall cuddly.

Most of my rats are super loving, affectionate, sweet and love love attention. But they are just active. They seem to prefer a quick snuggle rather then just being a lap pet. I sit on the floor and they will come visit me, sit on my shoulders, climb in my lap. Get petted but 1 min later they are gone again lol


----------



## Felix

mimsy said:


> Skunks are potty trained and should not be caged. You could set up a dog pen if you needed to, but that is about the most you'd want to do for caging. Our's just roamed and had a big cat house that he slept in when wanting alone time, otherwise he climbed on our bed and usually slept between me and my hubby or if it was cold he'd lay up next to heater.
> 
> They require a lot of research though-they are not common so you really want to know a lot about them before even thinking about them as a pet.


 Absolutely, I wouldn't get a pet (especially an exotic one with specific needs like a skunk) without doing my research first  I like hearing firsthand knowledge though which is why I ask  How do skunks behave? What kind of "proofing" has to be done (how mischievous are they?)? Once they're houseproofed, do they often still make accidents (some exotic pets do, which is why I ask), etc.


----------



## mimsy

I think our skunk, Elliot, was unusual with being super snuggler. But I've only had him and his girlfriend so I'm not sure how snuggly other skunks might be. Houseproofing, pretty much like you would a cat who can't climb well. Only mischievous about the kitchen, they actually have decent usable fingers and will get into cabinets if they can to get to food. they LOVE food. He didn't have any real accidents till he got really old.


----------



## Felix

Was the girlfriend snuggly as well? I actually have read in another forum before that they are quite snuggly as well, so I don't know how rare that might be


----------



## mimsy

His girlfriend wasn't snuggly. Both were gotten from someone who kept them outside and said they weren't tame, they were about 2 years old.

Flower was very nervous. She would take food from us, but we could never get her to truly trust us. Elliot took to indoor life really fast and learned to trust fast. Flower passed on at around 8 years old and Elliot lived till he was about 12, which is a really old skunk.

I have a tendency to get rescues, so very rarely do I see a pet who has been with us since babies, which is why I told you to investigate a bit on personality. I think Flower's personality was based a lot on her first couple years of life and she didnt' find it easy to overcome her fears.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Wow. Never heard of a pet skunk. Raccoon, yes, but not a skunk. 

Hamsters and mice are not allowed in my house. For me, they're messy and smelly. Feaces everywhere, especially the mouse. They were skittish, too. Granted, they were pet store bought, but still borderline impossible to tame. And the hamsters were so _bitey_. I had one nice hamster, and even then, she would make a mad dash for under the couch. And mice jump. 

Reptiles, by their very nature, aren't really attention seeking. No such thing as a domestic snake, just a tame one. 

I've heard that hedgies are cool. And parrots that were well handled are also supposed to be pretty affectionate, but they're more like kids. 

Rabbits are a hit or miss, but they're so dry in the personality department. 

We all know about rats. (None of mine have ever wanted to cuddle for more than a few minutes.)

So that's between a dog and cat. My cat is a stalker that I trained to do dog things, like leash walking. Because at the end of the day, I'm a dog person. If you want a pet that will definitely follow you, get a King Charles spaniel or any of those little dogs that were bred as lap/foot warmers.


----------



## Felix

RatAtat2693 said:


> Wow. Never heard of a pet skunk. Raccoon, yes, but not a skunk.
> 
> Hamsters and mice are not allowed in my house. For me, they're messy and smelly. Feaces everywhere, especially the mouse. They were skittish, too. Granted, they were pet store bought, but still borderline impossible to tame. And the hamsters were so _bitey_. I had one nice hamster, and even then, she would make a mad dash for under the couch. And mice jump.
> 
> Reptiles, by their very nature, aren't really attention seeking. No such thing as a domestic snake, just a tame one.
> 
> I've heard that hedgies are cool. And parrots that were well handled are also supposed to be pretty affectionate, but they're more like kids.


 Agreed, reptiles aren't so "attention seeking" like beg to be picked up, but actually I don't know if I wouldn't call them cuddly. There was this bearded dragon adult in a pet store I went to and the dragon would climb on to me and just stay there! It loved clinging on to me (this was more peaceful and cool then it probably sounds) and was totally nice! I would say the dragon *was *cuddly at least behaviorally, but maybe that is an oddity? Anyone else have input on bearded dragons?



> Rabbits are a hit or miss, but they're so dry in the personality department.


Eh, I have heard differently about rabbits and some people have highly advised me to get a rabbit. Why do you say their personality is bland? Have you had a pet rabbit before? (This isn't meant to sound rude at all by the way) And what have you heard about hedgies?



> We all know about rats. (None of mine have ever wanted to cuddle for more than a few minutes.)


 What gender were yours? Again I keep hearing mixed things hear, and some people attribute this to "how you define cuddly" but it seems many people say their rats are straight up cuddly, in the cuddliest definition! (Get in the bed and sleep still with you type of cuddly! Speaking of which... how do they do that from a cage?)


----------



## Felix

bump


----------



## Gribouilli

I had rabbits before I had rats. They have awesome personalities. My rabbits were free ranging my condo


----------



## mimsy

Gribouilli said:


> I had rabbits before I had rats. They have awesome personalities. My rabbits were free ranging my condo


I think that is what makes an awesome bunny. Bunnys kept in a hutch outside are never given a chance.

A bunny given the opportunity to run around a house will have a much bigger personality. I've had two house bunnies and both were very different. One was several decades ago when we didn't really know what we were doing. He was a big unfixed rex buck. He scratched at the door and went potty in the back yard and if he was ignored used the cat box. He loved me and cats. All men he hated and would growl and bite. Otherwise he would sit on the couch with me or you could usually find him laying on the bricks in front of the fireplace.

My current bun is a fiesty little girl who loves everyone. We call her the mountain goat because she's always jumping up on our desks and dressers getting into stuff and knocking things down. She loves our dog and hangs with him a lot. She's also worse than the dogs when it comes to being a food vaccuum. She's always checking under the kitchen table and waiting for the parrots to throw their unwanted veg and fruit onto the floor. When I settle down to watch tv, she likes to come in and lay on my chest and exchange pets for licks. (she does the licking btw)


----------



## Felix

mimsy said:


> When I settle down to watch tv, she likes to come in and lay on my chest and exchange pets for licks. (she does the licking btw)


 How long will she stay in there with you calmly?

And I completely agree with the hutch comment, I think that basically goes for any pet and is what I am learning as I move on; animals I knew growing up with are much more exciting and the connection is much stronger when they A) actually get attention and B) share your house (if applicable) with you


----------



## mimsy

She'll stay there for hours if I don't get up. She may or may not come back if i do get up.

I think when it comes to prey animals it's doubly important to get a lot of gentle exposure to new things and socialization. Rabbits are completely prey animals, with no hunting ability at all. So if they are treated right they will most likely be fearful of handling from humans, possibly become terrified if they see any predators, such as cats, dogs, ect. They will also be less likely to be confident to really explore new things. 

Not to say older bunnies shouldn't be adopted. A rescue bunny maybe very timid initially, but you can bring them out of shells too. Patience, no chasing and use their curiosity. Lay on the floor and read a book, they will eventually have to come check you out.


----------



## RatAtat2693

I lived with my sister's (house) rabbit, and he was fun to watch, but definitely not cuddly. Yeah, sure, he would check on you for food, but wasn't very expressive or affectionate. And then there's this rabbit at the shelter I volunteer for who hops around and greets everyone, despite living in a room full of cats. (I keep trying to convince my mother we should get him.) I also took care of the rabbit at my old job who was terrified of everyone, but he's spent his entire life in a hutch, is overweight, and despite my best efforts to help him, he refuses to come out since I doubt anyone has ever handled him. Poor thing. I don't work there anymore, but once I get back to working, I'm thinking about asking the owner if she wants to get rid of him. (Or "that [email protected]," as she semi-affectionately calls him.)

Hedgies, I've heard, aren't necessarily cuddly as they are just content being held. (Don't seek it, but also don't fight it.) They are apparently borderline blind, worse than rats even. This is all heresay, so if anyone has a hedgie, I'd love to know. 

Beardies are a little different than a lot of the other reptiles I've ever met... 

My boys are, well, boys. I'll admit that the second mischief went better than the first since I knew what I was doing. They are more willing to chill and ride shoulder, but no one ever wants to stick around for naps or anything. Too much to eat and explore. I once got ten minutes, but that is a rare treat. 

Cuddly, for me, is defined as wanting affection from me, willing to hang out near or on me for at least an hour, and potentially returning affection if they're capable of doing so. (My shoulder-riding dog-cat will seek me to hang out with for no less than two hours and then groom me before her twilight walk. She's one of the best pets I've ever pulled out of a parking lot, despite being, ummm... unique. My dog is also cuddly, bordering on clingy. The bird someone brought up earlier just sounds stalker-ish.)


----------



## Felix

> My shoulder-riding dog-cat will seek me to hang out with for no less than two hours and then groom me before her twilight walk. She's one of the best pets I've ever pulled out of a parking lot, despite being, ummm... unique.


 What (animal) is this?


----------



## RatAtat2693

Technically she's a feline, but she rides my shoulder like a bird, hikes with me about as good as any dog, and has some tendencies that border on the lines of myth and reality, like riding my 70lbs husky mix and disappearing into thin air when I'm not looking. So really she's a dragon. :wink:


----------



## Amph

Having had rats, cats and now a dog I can say all will cuddle with you but a dog freaks out when you're not there. The drive to be with you at all times just gives much more chance on average that you will get a cuddly pet IMO. I'm not even a fan of dogs and I find them to be way too needey but for cuddles it's the best bet.


----------



## RatAtat2693

No kidding. My dog is fifty pounds and only content if I'm cradling him like a baby.


----------



## Amph

RatAtat2693 said:


> No kidding. My dog is fifty pounds and only content if I'm cradling him like a baby.


Haha I can so believe that =D


----------



## PastelRat

I feel this will be very biased on a rat forum...

I vote rats. I've never owned them, but my friend has a pair of females and they love snuggles. Seriously they will just munch on some pellets while lying in your arms. I also think my hamster is pretty cuddly, for a Syrian she seems to enjoy being held.


----------



## comprar

Guinea pigs are the way to go. If well chosen all the want to do is make you happy and set in your lap and cuddle with you. Yes you do have to stay on top of their cage and clean it so you do not have a urine smell but dont you have to do the same thing with your self and your bathroom? Guinea pigs for the most part only potty in one area of the cage so by cleaning that area ever 2 to 3 days and cleaning the entire cage every week you will not have a smelly cage. You will have the smells of the bedding and hay, however, I have found if you stick to things like orchard grass you do not have much of an odor there. I personally enjoy the smell of the bedding and hay in my home, it just says I have guinea pigs for pets, all pets have their own smell.


----------



## comprar

Guinea pigs are the way to go. If well chosen all the want to do is make you happy and set in your lap and cuddle with you. Yes you do have to stay on top of their cage and clean it so you do not have a urine smell but dont you have to do the same thing with your self and your bathroom? Guinea pigs for the most part only potty in one area of the cage so by cleaning that area ever 2 to 3 days and cleaning the entire cage every week you will not have a smelly cage. You will have the smells of the bedding and hay, however, I have found if you stick to things like orchard grass you do not have much of an odor there. I personally enjoy the smell of the bedding and hay in my home, it just says I have guinea pigs for pets, all pets have their own smell. 

To pick a guinea pig you want to cup your hands and hold the baby guinea pig in them in front of your face, it should make eye contact with you, take a deep breath and relax into your hands while maintaining eye contact for at least 2 to 3 minutes. Once you have found a guinea pig that will do this you have found a guinea pig that is a calm guinea pig that will love to cuddle with you yet it will be very playful also.


----------



## comprar

Guinea pigs can be nice. I think rabbits are better though. They can jump up on the couch with you. You can let them out of the cage while you are home at least.


----------



## AllAnimalsLover

So i voted guinea pig but i also think dogs. I don't say rats are too cuddly as, although they are very social and bonded to their owners, in my experience they want to run around and play and are not always willing to just sleep on your lap or be held for a long period if time. Guinea pigs are scaredy cats so i find when you hold them they usually just stay still or sit on your lap, they are also bigger which also makes cuddling easier. But dogs are extremly cuddly as well, it was a toss up between the two. 
I own ferrets (i have 3 and had 2 that passed) and mine NEVER want to cuddle. The just want to run and play! The obly time i can get them is when they are tuckered out and i rub their ears. They will fall asleep on me like that but its all about timing with them. That beingg said i have seen LOADS of people who say their ferrets run up for pets and love to cuddle and be held so i guess its just a matter of chance on the ferrets personality. I own hamsters but most don't like to be handled at all, they can be trained though, but on the whole not cuddly. Cats i fined aren't either because they do whatever they want when they want. I want a hedgehog. They are very timid as well so usually as soon as you hold them they roll into a ball. You need to dedicate a lot of time to them to form a bond but it is definitely what you should do. So i would assume since you have to hold them so much to bond with them that they also would be cuddly (at least the wouldn't resist cuddles).


----------



## Perocore

I'd say the animals that are most comfortable cuddling and the most safe are probably rats. Dogs like cuddling to an extent, but a lot of the time seemingly cuddling behavior is actually appeasement behavior and is not all that healthy for the dog. Cats will cuddle on their own terms, both of mine are pretty cuddly, but on average I do not think cats are particularly cuddly. All of the rabbits I've had really enjoyed affection and petting, but only one was actually okay with cuddling and he would lay down alongside me and click his teeth contently. Parrots can be cuddly, but it can also be very stressful for them and can result in unhealthy behaviors. I've met some cuddly chickens, but like cats it is definitely an "on their own terms" sort of thing. As for guinea pigs, hamsters, and hedgehogs, I have never met one who enjoyed a lot of physical handling/cuddling. I've met guinea pigs who tolerated it for a bit, but quickly wanted to retreat to their pen. Reptiles do not get any sort of joy/comfort from cuddling, so the only reason they "cuddle" is to seek out warmth if they are too cold.

My top votes would be ferrets and rats. My ferrets, gods do I miss them, were the biggest cuddle bugs I've ever met. After playing all they wanted to do was crawl into my arms or lap and go to sleep. They loved scritches and snuggling! However, they were not as consistently cuddly as my ratties were.


----------



## comprar

Never heard of a pet skunk. Raccoon, yes, but not a skunk.


----------



## Daisywonk

I hope I'm allowed to vote rats, my girls nuzzle me, sit on my shoulder, climb all over, lick my eyeballs(!) and a ton more.


----------



## HairyFairy

I voted for rats.....but especially the boys as all the ones I have had have been total cuddle monsters.

But do ponies count as pets? I have one pony who is the most affectionate equine I have ever met. She will spend hours having cuddles and scratches (Usually accompanied by giving me slobbery kisses too) she is like a big pony shaped Labrador who will happily play chase, cuddle, mutual groom and given half the chance come indoors and climb onto your lap. In fact one day I had her running loose in the garden, I turned round to find she had gone in through the back door and was exploring the kitchen. LMAO!! If she gets scared she will hide behind me until the scary thing has gone (or is no longer scary) dopey pony! But I love her! <3


----------



## Phoene

My rats (Phoebe, Wren, and Lark are to busy to stop and cuddle with me. My dog (Theo) likes petting and would not lower himself down tot he level of cuddling or snuggling. The bird however (a dove named Tinker) only wants to cuddle with me or her eggs. At least when she is nesting she uses my hands as a nest and will sit there for hours if I don't put her down. She also likes if I hold her tight enough that she can't move at all (I let her go when she wants) and then she goes to sleep or coo's at me. Such a sweat bird! Not as smart as the Theo, Phoebe, Wren, or Lark though.


----------



## blackjack

For me, it's hard to say. I've had some exceptionally cuddly and affectionate rats and some who just weren't interested in staying still. The pit bull I used to have thought he was a lap dog. Both of my cats love to snuggle and one is more loyal than any dog I've ever met, but I used to have one who hated children and only wanted attention on her own time. Believe it or not, my lizard is quite affectionate toward me although he'll often huff at other people. He'll sometimes wander around on my bed, then put his head on my arm and go to sleep. 

All of that being said, the love of my life was a little black and white mouse named Magnum. He adored me and I him. He was the most loyal being I'd ever met of any species and would get so excited to see me. In the middle of the night I had to sneak past his tank in order to get up, use the bathroom, and go back to bed, because if he saw that I was awake he got excited, got to the highest area (I had branches in his tank) and bounced. I was afraid he'd fall and hurt himself. He expected attention and only wanted it from me. Not giving him that special time seemed cruel, so even if it was two or three in the morning, I would bring him out and spend time with him for at least a half hour. Sometimes, I'd let him play close by me and he would "check in." He'd put his tiny little hands on my leg and expect at least a little pet or to be picked up and kissed. Sometimes, I'd sort of rub my face on him like a little hug and he loved it. I did things with him that would be seen as irresponsible and I would never have even considered doing with any other mouse. We were inseparable. To this day I think about him often and miss him terribly. I know he was a once in a lifetime type of friend, but mice really are much better and loving pets than most people realise. I've had several that were quite loyal and just loved to hang out with me.


----------

